# Which wire?



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2008)

Col. Klink: What are you waiting for? Cut the wire.

Col. Hogan: That’s the problem. One of these wires disconnects the fuse, the other one fires the bomb. Which one would you cut, Shultz?

Sgt. Schultz: Don’t ask me, this is a decision for an officer.

Col. Hogan: All right. Which wire, Colonel Klink?

Col. Klink: This one. [_points to the white wire_]

Col. Hogan: You’re sure?

Col. Klink: Yes.

[_Hogan cuts the black wire; the bomb stops ticking_]

Col. Klink: If you knew which wire it was, why did you ask me?

Col. Hogan: I wasn’t sure which was the right one, but I was certain you’d pick the wrong one.


_Source:_ “A Klink, a Bomb, and a Short Fuse,” _Hogan’s Heroes_ (1966)


----------



## Into The Light (Jul 14, 2008)




----------

